# Koralia



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

hi,
I am looking at the koralia pumps for a heavily planted 55 gal tank. currently I use small power heads, one at each end, but it does not do the trick.

I am thinking of getting two. i have my spray bar on the side panel of the tank.
i want to put one under the spray bar and another smaller one at the opposite side.
Which do you think would best suit this set up.

thx for sharing your experience


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What filter are you running?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

i use an Eheim 2217

houseofcards


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm just curious from what standpoint do you feel you need more flow? I've never noticed any issues with plants in setups with even less flow then you probably have with just the 2217.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I did not see your post houseofcards. 
why I want more flow you ask. 
I like the extra flow because for me it not only keeps the tank cleaner but also makes the plants wave slightly. From all I have read this helps disperse the ferts anCO2. I Also *think* it helps to avoid BBA. 

FWIW I also use. 2217 on a 40 breeder and a 29 gallon tank both of these tanks filters were upgraded in the last 6 months and both tanks look better than ever. I use an eheim pro for a 75 gallon tank with a koralia ... but have had it so long I do not know which one! 

Some time ago Niko posted some great stuff on filtration and flow, I got alot out of it - thx Niko 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

so no one uses a koralia in a 55 gallon tank?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I once tried a Koralia on a tank just out of curiosity. I'm not a believer in powerheads unless you have an unusual situation, but the Koralia is very well-made, excellent quality. I had the smaller one (425GPH), but I removed it as I saw no benefit over just using the flow from my canister.

I guess mileage may vary, but I just don't believe high flow is needed especially to distribute co2/ferts. Look at these tanks in the ADA gallery. One filter and a ceramic disc across a 6-ft tank. How much flow could there be. I believe the filter is around 2-3x/turnover tops.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/49428674


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

thanks Houseofcards for sharing
a good example of how different strokes suit different enthusiast. 
I was hoping for way more input from members but I guess that's the way the ball bounces!
Have a great day HOC & thanks again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I ordered three different ones, knowing that only two will be used. I will report back to this thread


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Turns out I liked the smallest in my 55 with the spray bar on the opposite end. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've used 3 big Koralias in a 6 ft. tank in an attempt to have better flow. I think I was missing the part that goes in front of the cage-like housing. The water did not shoot straight ahead but more like 4 angled streams. As a whole a lot of water went forward but I still think that the flow should have been mainly forward.

One of the Koralias had the CO2 going in it. I could see precisely the output pattern of the pump and it was nothing to write home about. About a foot and a half of cloudlike CO2 bubbles in front of the pump. The bubbles were not shot further than that. I was not too impressed by the Koralias.

Either way - a higher flow rate may not be needed if you adjust the flow pattern. The way ADA does it is to run a smooth stream of water close to the surface and along the front glass. That is the part of the tank that will always have the least obstructions. The idea is the water to be moving in a circular pattern along the front glass (surface --> down side glass A--> bottom --> up side glass B). If that flow is not interrupted by additional pumps there is a beneficial effect - the water from the entire tank (between plants) gets involved in movement.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hi Niko,
First off thanks for your thought provoking posts - I love them. 

I only use Eheim 2217's with lava rock & a polishing cloth & the lava rock only fills about half of the container. I always put the spray bar (not the one that comes with the unit) on the left side panel pointing upward. How can I get the flow you describe with out using ADA equipment?

I use a Koralia in a 75 gallon tank and it does wonders in a heavily planted tank. I always have trouble with flow in my 55.. The plants grow to the top of the water and are planted densely except in the foreground. I have panda cory's in this tank and they are a self sustaining population. They do best when I use a small powerhead ( not a Koralia) below the spray bay at a height just above hair grass,about 8" up from substrate. Problem with power heads is that they clog easily and the flow is diminished. The cory's however breed when I use the powerhead. They do not play in the current of a Koralia but do with power heads. I have been using the nano in this 55 but will probably take it out for the benefit of the cory's.


----------



## Chumley (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at these tanks and notice the filter output and input pipes. I have a Eheim 2217 setup like this (spraybar removed) but the back glass side is getting really filled in with plants and they don't sway around anymore. Im going to try to attach a lily pipe like in all the other ADA tanks you see, to see if it helps with the flow.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aquaticz,

I think that to get the benefits of the circular flow along the front glass you can use any angled outflow pipe. A lily pipe is not realy needed. Do this little experiment - position the outflow pipe half way in the water and half way out. Look how the surface starts to move. Also dip it a little further - so 25% of the pipe orifice is above the surface. Look how the surface of the water starts to move. In both cases the surface comes to life - the entire surface of the water gets involved in a horizontal circular motion. If you have small floating plants you will see them endlessly spinning in a circle following the 4 glass walls of the tank. With that placing of the pipe notice two things:

1. There is now horizontal circular motion (the surface of the water) AND vertical circular motion (the water moves in a circle along the front glass as I described in my first post). By placing the ouflow in that way you now have a much better, more thorough water movement.
2. Look closely at the opening of the outflow pipe. You will notice that as the water shoots forward the water stream shooting forwards involves water from the sides. The same thing happens with a lily pipe but it is much more visible and pronounced because the "mouth" of the lily pipe is wider.

That experiment shows two things:
1. How the flow pattern can seriously impact the movement of the water in the tank WITHOUT increasing the flow rate.
2. That the wide "mouth" of the lily pipe allows you to not have to precisely adjust the height of the pipe to always be positioned half way or three quartarters under water.

Because of the above two I believe that you can get the benefits of circular flow without anything special other than an angled outflow pipe (like the one on the first picture that Chumley posted). But with the Lily pipe you don't have to be too precise in positioning the pipe. Water level decreasing because of big evaporation will not force you to move the pipe down every single day.


With added flow (increased flow by adding more pumps) I have noticed again and again that the plants demand more fertilizers. In the last week I have literally made a tank starve just by changing the filter outflow. I doubled the water flow and did not change anything else. 

My point is that there is more to plant maintenance than fertilizers, CO2, and light. And the first two other ingredients seems to be patience and ability to observe. Most people fail at that - they get involved in this hobby because they see a few ADA tanks but do not care to know how these tanks are brought to existence. ADA's filters do not have high water flow rates, not at all. But look how the water flows (the water pattern). That changes literally everything. And you do not need ADA gear IF you understand how it all works.

Side note: Note something interesting in the mentality of both planted tank folk and ADA. The lily pipe is designed in such a way that the water stream coming out of it shoots angled toward the bottom. This allows the lily pipe to create the famous vortex which can be used to skim the surface of the water (remove film, debries, etc). You can't do that with an angled piece of plastic pipe. But you can get a cheapo surface skimmer. That's all good, cheap, looks ugly, and it works. Then you ask yourself the question "Why ADA had to put the Vuppa surface skimmer on the market if the Lily pipe can be used as an excellent and elegant looking surface skimmer?". Because people want gadgets and because ADA is a commercial outfit and will give you what you want. They have been doing that with everything they put in front of your eyes (starting with aquascapes that make you feel you are looking at art but really you are looking at what you consider beautiful) from day 1. We just like to think they are some kind of lofty artsy outfit dedicated to beauty and Nature. My hat is off to ADA's smart, mass pshyce based marketing. Every company tries to manipulate the way people see their product but ADA does it in an amazingly subtle way. I consider their approach even more amazing in recent years because it is a well known fact that traditional ways of advertising do not work any more. How is it that ADA knew that 10+ years ago? I don't think they really did but we should not forget how old is the Japanese culture and their outstanding sensitivity to details. In all my posts in the last few years I have been trying to get people to be more mindful of details, ask themselves questions, find things for themselves. I always deny that culture, upbringing, and background can stop you doing anything you want. But they do have a profound impact on you. Especially if you don't even think of them.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Chumley said:


> Look at these tanks and notice the filter output and input pipes. I have a Eheim 2217 setup like this (spraybar removed) but the back glass side is getting really filled in with plants and they don't sway around anymore. Im going to try to attach a lily pipe like in all the other ADA tanks you see, to see if it helps with the flow.


Thanks for your reply Chumley. Interesting for sure. There is no doubt that flow is one of my favorite topics because I think it so important in a planted tank, especially if planted heavily
.

Hey If your a DAD HAppy Fathers Day to all the MEN that do the right thing.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

niko said:


> Aquaticz,
> 
> I think that to get the benefits of the circular flow along the front glass you can use any angled outflow pipe. A lily pipe is not realy needed.
> 
> ...


So so true .. a little wisdom on APC

Thank you Niko 
I'll report back here when I implement the outflow change. I probably thru away Eheim's ugly plastic out flow. I bought one of those popular after market kits so on goes the thinking cap - which actually is my favorite part of this artful hobby.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hello
I've been a little bit busy but I wanted to report back. First I removed the after market outflow that I mounted on the left panel of a standard 55 gallon aquarium , it resided next to my heater on the back wall. Given what we are trying to do with flow , I was happy that I did in fact purchase the aftermarket ones. Happy because the outlet looks to be 1/2" instead of the smaller opening provided by Eheim. I hate that Eheim green anyway.

Visually I like not have the equipment in any of my tanks (55, 75, 40, 20), so I removed the spray bars in all tanks. The 55 & 75 are heavily planted. 
What I notice in those two tanks:
1. plants no longer sway
2. flow is in a circular pattern 
3. the amount of flow
4. I think possibly the Koralia's interrupted that flow. If I was to add one it would be under the outflow, I *think* rather than on the opposite end panel

I also leaned I am not cleaning the filters often enough. I say this because I can see the reduction a lot easier than with a spray bar. I also probably over feed, so I will work on that as well.

I'll report anything else I notice here 
Ahhh one last thing - have a a productive day


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I switched out filters and re scaped the tank. Tank now has a G90 along with T5HO single bulb and a fugue ray planted + fixture.


----------

